# Heavy sigh, it's going back



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, my husband has decided that since we're selling the iPad, we need a more full featured tablet than the Fire.  I've been wondering whether I should try to sell it here with the case/stand and still unopened Decal Girl skin or to just try to return everything to the various vendors.  He says no, but I think that someone would be interested in getting a discount on a package deal, right?  Cause it's me who will have to do all the work, of course!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're talking about returning the Fire, it's within 30 days. . .just return it to Amazon.  You'll get the full price back, less, perhaps, the cost of return shipping.  And it's so new there isn't really a market for used yet. . . . I just don't think you'd get that much for it by trying to sell it here. . . .unless perhaps there's someone outside the US who would like it and can't get it directly themselves.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't think I'm going to get refunded on the accessories I got.
I got anti-glare screen protectors, Decal Girl skin and the Marware case.    Oh, well.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> I don't think I'm going to get refunded on the accessories I got.
> I got anti-glare screen protectors, Decal Girl skin and the Marware case.  Oh, well.


return the fire for refun and the acsessories on here


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, Amazon took everything back no questions asked, but let me keep the Decalgirl skin even though they are going to refund the money. So I thought I'd give it away here. If you want it (pictured below) just be the next commentor on this thread.

Thanks all!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd love it!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

PM'd you


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you!  I needed a reason to smile today!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry you had to return it.  what are you getting instead ?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

We are deciding between a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Plus or a HTC Flyer if we can get one of those with Honeycomb

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> We are deciding between a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Plus or a HTC Flyer if we can get one of those with Honeycomb
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


The 7 Plus looks REAL nice... I think the 7" tablet size is perfect IMO, and the Fire helped me realize that. If I decide to return the Fire it won't be because I don't like it, but because I wanted more. The only thing stopping me is that the 7 plus is twice the price.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

This may sound like a dumb question...But what actually is the real need for any Tablet...and why would anyone Need (not want) a full featured Tablet...

I'm a 68 year old man and honestly have not found any "real" need for my Fire since it came in the Mail last Saturday... At least nothing I can not do with my regular Kindle, my Smart Phone or any one of my computers...

I purchased it out of curiosity and with it low price I'm not about to complain .. So far the only real use I get out of it is to view an old Star Trek TV episode or view a free movie IF I"M bored and nothing is on the TV...I'm not at all interested in playing games 

My only real complaint is that some of my most useful aps on my Phone are not comparable to the fire..

Bob G


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Need?  Not sure that comes into play with any of it...computers, smart phones or tablets.   

But, despite appearances here, not everyone has Kindles, Smart Phones, PDAs AND laptops.  So the Fire provides one device that overlaps many of the uses of those devices.  If you've already got devices that do all the functions, you may not need a Fire.

As the shop owner where I used to work used to say about the sewing machines we sold:  "No one NEEDS one of these; it's not the electric bill or the groceries.  Pay for those first."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe it's not for you. . . .not every device will work for everyone. . . and that's o.k. 

As to tablets in general, I know a lot of folks who use them as portable computers -- easier to take along than even a laptop and can double as a movie screen or book reader in a pinch.

I have a friend who uses his iPad for work (including email, doing presentations, and mocking up brochures), reading for pleasure, and as his music "binder" for performances (and he can use it to help tune the guitar as well, assist with transposing if necessary, and/or look up unusual chords he might come across).

My son is looking to get one because there's an app that will allow him to run sound and lights for productions in the theater he manages from anywhere in the house.

Personally, though, a lot of the gadgets I have are just 'cause I want 'em and can afford 'em. It's my little splurge for myself. I really don't _need_ any of them.


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> Well, my husband has decided that since we're selling the iPad, we need a more full featured tablet than the Fire. I've been wondering whether I should try to sell it here with the case/stand and still unopened Decal Girl skin or to just try to return everything to the various vendors. He says no, but I think that someone would be interested in getting a discount on a package deal, right? Cause it's me who will have to do all the work, of course!


Jesslyn, I'm curious as to why you are getting rid of your iPad? I was thinking of asking for one for Christmas.

Thanks!
Cyndi


----------



## lynnd (Jan 2, 2011)

I too am curious as to why you are getting rid of your iPad. I am just investigating the options on them and getting one. 

Bob327, it all depends on what one's life is, I guess. I need it when I want to leave the house/office. I can stay in touch with and do much of my job from it. Right now I rely on my iPhone, it does a lot but not my spreadsheets!


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> This may sound like a dumb question...But what actually is the real need for any Tablet...and why would anyone Need (not want) a full featured Tablet...
> 
> I'm a 68 year old man and honestly have not found any "real" need for my Fire since it came in the Mail last Saturday... At least nothing I can not do with my regular Kindle, my Smart Phone or any one of my computers...
> 
> ...


I have a K3 and an iMac but no laptop, smart phone, iPod or any other device. I am an Apple "fan girl" from way back but the cost of the iPad put it out of my range for what I want to do; definitely overkill for me. The Fire will give me some portability to occasionally check my email, surf the web, watch a movie, listen to some music, etc. away from my desktop. I agree that for people who own a lot of other devices that do these things a Fire is redundant, but not everyone is in that category. It's perfect for me.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

The jury is still out as to whether I will keep the Fire or not. It arrived on Wednesday, so I haven't had it long enough to put it in my routine. I find Tapatalk cumbersome to read forums. I want to skip to the last unread message, but it just isn't as easy as it is on my laptop. Reading is fine, great really, but I already have my K3. I love being able to see the book covers instead of just titles. 

I will keep working at it because I really really want to like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course, you don't have to use Tapatalk to read the forums; sometimes I use the web browser.  

However, the first thing that happens when I go to Tapatalk is the latest unread posts comes up.  Is that not what you are seeing, Jane?  Right now I have "So, what are you doing rignt now, 1840 kindle downloads, where would you choose to live," etc.

If you want to change the settings, go to:
-either the Tapatalk main page that has Tapatalk at the top and the list of forums that you have enabled on it--if you are like me, Kindleboards will be the only one, or
-the main page for KindleBoards.

Click on the menu popup button on the bottom of the page, between the left-arrow and the magnifying glass.
-if you are on the Tapatalk main page, you will get the choice of "Settings."
-if you are on the KindleBoards main page, you will see "More" on the right.  Click on that and "Settings" will be one of the options on the menu that pops up.

Either way, the second one down should be "Default View" which can be set to "Latest" or "Forums." as well as "Favorites" or "PM."  I have mine set to "Latest."

If you scroll down to the "Threads" subsection, you can set the "Posts per Page' and "Loading Behavior."  Make sure "Loading Behavior" is set to "Jump to First Unread."

I read a thread that I'm interested in, then hit the left arrow to get back to the list.  Threads that I've now read have the post count in white; threads that I still haven't read have the thread count in green.  I can popup the bottom menu and hit "refresh" if I want to get rid of the ones I've read.  I think it works pretty well, for me.

Hope this helps....

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy, thanks for the suggestions. I do.have it set up so the most recent post shows. I am not finding it as easy to respond to posts as from my laptop, but I am adjusting.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Typing on the little keyboard isn't easy unless you're seventeen and used to texting.   However, I like a lot of the features of using it, touching on a post brings up a menu with "reply" on it.  And also "More" which lets one quote the text.  I keep playing with it and learning more about it.  For quick stuff while I'm on the move, it works pretty well.  When I get home, I switch to the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

To be honest, I'm wary of the entire "tablet" concept... the HP tablet lasted, what? 7 weeks before they abandoned the concept.  

Yes, I'm aware that a lot of people bought an essentially orphaned device because HP reduced the price so dramatically.  I have a long memory... the same thing happened many years ago when Texas Instruments got out of the home computer business and practically started giving away the TI 99/4A for $49 when other computers in the same class were hundreds of dollars more.  The 99/4A wasn't a bad computer... but those who who bought it cheap never saw a new piece of software released for it (well, there was -- and still is -- some homebrew stuff).

I don't think here are any viable "tablet computers" in the market today... however, there's the Apple iPad, the Kindle Fire, and the B&N Nook.  They stand out because their respective companies aren't just selling a piece of hardware... they're building an entire business (an "ecosystem" for those who like Buzzword Bingo) around their offerings.  That Big Picture is important to each company (and B&N probably can't survive if the Nook tablet fails).

On the other hand, just for example, if Samsung decides to get out of the tablet market, so what?  To them, it's just another product in their vast catalog.  If they make money on hardware sales, good... if not, they'll cut it from their line.

That's just me.  I could be wrong.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Me and my fiancee are debating on which to get for Christmas... We want something to read our comics and manga on... Also want something that I can use as a art tablet... It's either going to be the Fire or a iPad... The thing is I want something that is portable and I'm concerned that the iPad might be too big and heavy... Any advice?


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Me and my fiancee are debating on which to get for Christmas... We want something to read our comics and manga on... Also want something that I can use as a art tablet... It's either going to be the Fire or a iPad... The thing is I want something that is portable and I'm concerned that the iPad might be too big and heavy... Any advice?


The iPad isn't that much bigger & heavier. I have both & I'm loving the Fire. I think it depends on what you want to do with it. If its to compliment your main computer so that you can surf, read email, etc in the living room or while @ Starbucks, look up that actor on imdb, etc, then the fire is the perfect device. If you'd like a little more computing power & want to be more productive, the iPad because of the bigger screen & hardware. I really think you need to think about how you are going to use it & decide. I think the fire is a great tablet.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Well like I said we want something to read our comics on comfortably and to use as a art tablet... Our main concerns are that we want something that is portable, and easy to carry around... At the sametime we don't want to pinch zoom all the time to read our comics and manga... Thus why it's hard deciding on which one to get...


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Me and my fiancee are debating on which to get for Christmas... We want something to read our comics and manga on... Also want something that I can use as a art tablet... It's either going to be the Fire or a iPad... The thing is I want something that is portable and I'm concerned that the iPad might be too big and heavy... Any advice?


The iPad is about twice the size of the Fire (I don't have a picture, but I'm holding them right now, and it looks like almost 2 Fires would sit side by side on an iPad)
; however, I don't think the iPad is twice as heavy; if you're looking for a lot of versatility, I don't think you'll be happy with the Fire; I love mine, but I'd be lost without my iPad.

I mainly like my Fire as an Amazon interface, and I can watch Amazon videos on it, which I can't do on my iPad.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Well like I said we want something to read our comics on comfortably and to use as a art tablet... Our main concerns are that we want something that is portable, and easy to carry around... At the sametime we don't want to pinch zoom all the time to read our comics and manga... Thus why it's hard deciding on which one to get...


Then no doubt you would want the iPad. Comics look amazing on it


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

If price isn't an issue get the iPad.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> The iPad is about twice the size of the Fire (I don't have a picture, but I'm holding them right now, and it looks like almost 2 Fires would sit side by side on an iPad)
> ; however, I don't think the iPad is twice as heavy; if you're looking for a lot of versatility, I don't think you'll be happy with the Fire; I love mine, but I'd be lost without my iPad.
> 
> I mainly like my Fire as an Amazon interface, and I can watch Amazon videos on it, which I can't do on my iPad.


Thais is so true! My Fire supplements my iPad. I would never give up m iPad for it. Having said that, I really like reading on my Fire. It turns out, I prefer reading on the Fire (backlit).


----------

